# OOB Review - The Monster of Piedras Blancas - Resin Club



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Painted kit and photos courtesy of Steve Riojas.


Behind the Scenes
The Monster of Piedras Blancas is one of those films that I have found to be an acquired taste. Initially, I would watch it just to see the monster, but now I quite like the general run of the story too. Maybe it helps to know some of the history and interesting facts associated with the movie. I found Bill Warren's book Keep Watching the Skies to be useful, although he isn't a fan of the film and there is also some relevant commentary on the The Creature Walks Among Us DVD, by Bob Burns and Tom Weaver. You find info in the weirdest places.

I suppose I could give you some amusing trivia about the movie, but you aren't here to be entertained, you're here to learn 

The Monster of Piedras Blancas was produced by Vanwick Productions, which came about when Jack KeVAN and Irvin BerWICK (hence VANWICK) decided to form their own company and produce movies. There are a couple of back stories relating to this outcome. One is that Jack Kevan who was one of Universal's top make-up artists, was unhappy at the lack of recognition (credit) he received, as that always seemed to go to the head of the department Bud Westmore. According to IMDb, Jack had worked un-credited on such monster movies as Bud Abbott and Lou Costello Meet Frankenstein, It Came from Outer Space and The Creature from the Black Lagoon, amongst others. Also, Universal was cutting staff in the mid to late 50s due to budget difficulties.

And so whether it was by choice or not, Vanwick and The Monster of Piedras Blancas were born. Jack Kevan provided us with a very memorable monster, even though it wouldn't seem to be very well suited to the depths of the sea. The head is pure magic though!

Jack Kevan subsequently quit the movie business and went into the cosmetics business - I guess that makes sense. He set up a factory in France and had 2000 distributors world wide. I wonder if he had a scent called Piedras Blancas. Jack passed away in 1997.

What about Irvin? Well, IMDb says he was a child prodigy playing concert piano before the age of 10, but he wanted to work in the film industry. He worked on many films as a dialogue coach and is credited as Director on The Monster of Piedras Blancas.


Movie Poster










Stills
The Monster despatched all his victims the same way (if it WAS, the monster??? I have a different theory  )











YouTube





Flipper, the hit children's television show of the 60s, ended its opening season with Ricou Browning once again donning a monster suit for some underwater stunts. This monster used the Piedras Blancas head mask, the hands (claws) and feet (pincers). The body suit was different though. For all hard core fans of the Monster of Piedras Blancas, this video is priceless.






The Players
*The Monster of Piedras Blancas
Sculptor: Joe (I'm so proficient with dental tools that I crown my own teeth) Laudati
Maker: Resin Club
Molding and Casting: Mike Evans, Alchemy Works
Material: Resin
Scale: 1:8 
Size: H 10.25" x W 6.5" x D 5.5" 
Parts: 10 (Base, tree, rocky outcrop, crab, nameplate, victim head, monster body, left arm, right arm, monster head).
Inclusions: Box art features Joe Laudati's photoshop version of his kit
What else do I need?: Nothing
Website: No website at this time
Contact: Resin Club. If you don't know how to do that, express your interest here and that rascally, rogue of resin will contact you*


What the Pacific Island Bugle said about this kit
The kits in this series are such easy purchasing decisions. For an overseas buyer like myself, the ordering is simple, paying is simple and only happens when the kit is on its way out the door, a second charge is run after the kit is posted reflecting the actual mailing cost (no additional box and packaging materials) and the kit arrives 4 days later via Express mail. The boxes are new, well packaged with nice clean peanuts and everything arrives as it should.

The kit is well cast, thanks to Mike Evans and his Alchemy works operation. All Mike's casting seems to be of a high standard these days.

Joe Laudati has sculpted another fantastic rendition of a 50s monster and is yet another indication of how high the sculpting standard is these days. Check out all the pics below and I'm sure you will be impressed with the accuracy and detail of this kit.

I think this kit is a great advert for the high standards being attained in the garage kit world today. I think this is the nicest full figure MoPB available today, so I would recommend it to any lover of 50's monsters.


The Sculptor
He looks like he could have had a career on the catwalk in Milan. Fortunately for us, one of his many interests is sculpting. Joe has always had a good reputation when it comes to sculpting, but in my opinion, his latest efforts are truly amazing. Maybe he can tell us why???


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Come down to the caves and meet a member of the diplovertabron family........
The kit consists of 10 cleanly cast solid resin parts. There are the usual minor seam lines to deal with if you are picky. I only found two tiny, tiny air bubbles on the actual kit in a place that is too embarrassing to say, but very easy to fix or paint over. They would never be seen. Note that you get two, yes two, 1/8 scale heads in this kit - the monster and a victim. Bargain!









Here is the base (next two photos). Yeah, yeah, generic base, move on.... well, not quite. This one is very interesting and provides a number of links to the film. Joe has given us a sandy beach scene by the water's edge, a rocky outcrop, some tree debris, gorgeous little shells (check those out), the crab from the movie which appears to be just coming out of the water and some old ropes. I think that base should look stunning for those willing to put the effort in to painting the details.









Joe sculpted the monster to be holding the victim's head as shown in the still above. I think you could use it on the sand as shown here to recreate the scene in the movie, where the crab is about to make a meal of it. Better still, add a different 1/8 scale head to the base and have the monster hold the head as intended. Add a bowl and chain to the rocks at the rear and another hand/claw reaching over, just like the beginning of the movie and you have more great movie memories. You can see why I am excited about this base.









This is the nameplate with some very cool lettering. It needs a little cleanup.









I don't know if I would use the nameplate or not as it may partially cover your view of the base. Or you could add a little height to the base.









There aren't any keys built in, to attach the head or arms, but when you look at the detail and beautiful casting, you couldn't care less about keys.









The quality continues around the back as well.









The hands/claws are also nicely detailed. Any mole person would be happy with those.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

This would have to be one of the best, if not the best, likenesses of the monster out there. To me it is perfect.









For the remaining photos, the head is just held on by a little blu-tac and the arms are tacked on with the tiniest amount of super glue. I wasn't game to try and make him hold the head, as the arms may have fallen off. Obviously pinning and glueing the arms is the way to go. As you can see, the fit is pretty good straight out of the box. I did dremel a small piece of the pour sprue off one arm which took about 15 seconds. You won't have to spend much time pinning and puttying on this kit.









Here he is on the base. I love the crab and the victim's head! It is very nicely sculpted and the poor victim even has his tongue hanging out slightly.











The Gallery of Resin Art

This is the box art that comes with the kit. As most of you would know, Joe is pretty handy with Photoshop and this is the result.









Steve Riojas (yes, him again) can't stop painting apparently. This is his build and wonderful paintwork.
If you would like your Monster of Piedras Blancas to come to life, contact Steve. I am trying to get his email address and will edit it in later. If you need to know now, PM me and I will get back to you ASAP









Note that thumb claw, straight into the neck. EE-ewwwww!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

*****


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

David, that was just a fantastic review (not that I’m biased or anything). Really cool info and well written. The clip from Flipper was just off the hook. Who knew?

I think Joe and Mike deserve all the nice things you said about them. I don’t think they come here much but I'm sure they'll see it on another board.

Again, fantastic job!!! It amazes me how much time and effort you put into these. You are a fan's fan. :thumbsup:


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Mitchellmania said:


> Is this spam, too?


Like acid off a duck's back.  (with thanks to Far Side cartoonist Gary Larson)

Not sure if I have posted inappropriately or something, but hopefully someone will tell me if I have done the wrong thing.

I rarely have time to build a kit let alone paint it, so reviewing kits which I have purchased, is my way of contributing to the hobby


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

gomontoya you have done nothing wrong (except follow the wrong driver  )

Nice informative review, good clear pictures, and it's in the correct forum. 

Thank You.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Weren`t parts of the monster made from other monster suits.The feet of the Metaluna Mutant & the hands of one of the Mole People?


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

bizzarobrian said:


> Weren`t parts of the monster made from other monster suits.The feet of the Metaluna Mutant & the hands of one of the Mole People?


 That would be correct.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

gomontoya said:


> Like acid off a duck's back.  (with thanks to Far Side cartoonist Gary Larson) Not sure if I have posted inappropriately or something, but hopefully someone will tell me if I have done the wrong thing. I rarely have time to build a kit let alone paint it, so reviewing kits which I have purchased, is my way of contributing to the hobby


 David, you didn't do anything wrong. You reviewed a kit. Simple as that Ignore the guy running his personal agenda. That particular post was really meant to piss me off. You just got caught in the fallout. I just choose to ignore him.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

David's reviews are wonderful reading and viewing, way better entertainment than anything the networks show these days. As far as I know he does them on his own time, and without payment. He's a hobbyist sharing what he likes; he has nothing to do with producing the kit and he doesn't profit from sales. I also know from my few dealings with him that he's a decent fellow. What a shame to see his effort treated so rudely.

And, the kit looks fantastic.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

bizzarobrian said:


> Weren`t parts of the monster made from other monster suits.The feet of the Metaluna Mutant & the hands of one of the Mole People?


I never knew that...but now that you mention it...they do look familiar!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

David, as the others have said, you've done absolutely nothing wrong and everything right!!
I know I don't comment often on your superb reviews but I do read them and they're great.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Having met and talked to you in person I know you're a cool guy with great passion for our hobby.
As for the unwanted comment, I wouldn't worry- some people have no class....

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Awesome build!


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Just Plain Al said:


> gomontoya you have done nothing wrong (except follow the wrong driver  )
> 
> Nice informative review, good clear pictures, and it's in the correct forum.
> 
> Thank You.


Hi Al, thanks for posting. Have you got a tip for me for thIs weekend's Daytona 500?  I have been following JPM since he started in Kart, I think it was called back then. Then I followed him through F1 and then into NASCAR. Maybe I should change my name to goambrose and support my fellow Aussie driver

Bizzarobrian, John, Todd, MMM, Chris and Rotwang, thanks for contributing to the discussion (in various ways) and letting Resin Club know you love this series.

I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

*If you want a great example of resin, look no further*

Giving this one a bump for BKSinAZ.

See... how cool is this? (Still need to buy one of these myself). 

Our OP here put up some excellent photos of before and after, what you get in a resin kit and how it can look when completed.

I don't paint nearly as well, but I've been quite happy with the way my resin kits have turned out.

Ceegars, champagney, and kudos all around.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

David, you did a really cool review. Plus the extra's to watch. So I hope you can do the next on on The She Creature. And by the way! I Loved doing this kit! And of course Steve did a great job on his kit. OK - I'm sorry. I have to show the kit I did cause I'm bad. Sorry! Not as good as Steve's but I like it.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

As always, yer rockin' the resin Chinxy! Great job!


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Chinxy said:


> David, you did a really cool review. Plus the extra's to watch. So I hope you can do the next on on The She Creature. And by the way! I Loved doing this kit! And of course Steve did a great job on his kit. OK - I'm sorry. I have to show the kit I did cause I'm bad. Sorry! Not as good as Steve's but I like it.


Hi Chinxy, Thanks....... glad you liked the review. I am really happy you added your Piedras Blancas paint job. It looks great too! I am on the list for the She-Creature so I plan on doing a review when I get it. That Joe Laudati is such a clever fellow and of course we have that "man of mystery" distributing these amazing kits.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks great Chinxy! I don't think I saw your build-up of this kit until before now...turned out FABULOUS!

Dave, great review....I have one of these kits coming to me finally...I got a bit behind on my 1/8 scale B Movie kits from this resin guy but I'm getting back on track! I have the first two WoTCB and IT _(I had to pay for my daughters wedding first!) _

I rank Joe Laudati's kits up there as one of the few best sculpters out there today...there are a few others too but I really like Joe's work! 

MMM


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> _(I had to pay for my daughters wedding first!) _


Oh dear, I have a daughter as well. Maybe she will elope........ I may even suggest it.


----------

